# 2013 East Coast Meet



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

MPD Didn't want this site to have the history of the old meets. 
Here are pics from some old meets.
2011 Pics
My 2011 Pics
2012 Pics
2013 Pics


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the clarification and the pics, my bad. I guess I misunderstood Carm when I talked with him....too much Single Chair, lol.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's a video by the one and only MPD himself:

http://youtu.be/GtOhHdBtSyl


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's most of the group from 2013:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Psi-Man said:


> Here's most of the group from 2013:


Actually a fairly good job of getting people together. I was lost in the woods then. I really think the group pic should be planned for when the lifts aren't running.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm still paying for photo/videos hosting from the original and earlier meets. It's a collection of everyone's videos/photos.

As for next year's meet, I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure someone else will be more than happy to step up and organize it for the cool 5k+ Carm was making off of these haha.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mooz said:


> I'm still paying for photo/videos hosting from the original and earlier meets. It's a collection of everyone's videos/photos.
> 
> As for next year's meet, I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure someone else will be more than happy to step up and organize it *for the cool 5k+ Carm was making off of these haha.*


Pretty hefty claim there, big man. Got any proof of this?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Do the math. Hey I like Carm, I don't think he's a bad guy. None of us really cared when it was a small profit (hell I think the first one barely covered his own cost). Once it got retardo-huge though, things changed.

Ever wonder why Dan and the rest of us stopped going?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ can't really do the math when I don't have any figures, can i? So again I ask, can you show me proof of profits for the organizer? 

What do the condo's cost? The food? The Beer? The lift tickets? What are there group discounts?

I figured you boys got in on the best year there ever was, hence no reason to return. It's up to you, really: if you've all decided to bail based on an assumed profit, that's your choice.

I don't really care whether or not he makes money, all I care about is whether or not it's cheaper for ME to do it on my own (or with my own group), or join in on the meet.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You can get all the figures if you do the research. I'm not going into all of it here. We did it ourselves when we looked at having our own smaller get together with some of the original group.

Carm also put in a lot of time getting Magic Hat and other companies to sponsor this as well. Hell that alone took a few years to work out.

Yes, you can do it yourself cheaper. Maybe not with all the same sponsored perks (unless you can import the same number of people and cite the groups history) but it will be cheaper. At the end of the day, if you had fun and got your money's worth, it shouldn't be too big of a deal.

My point was that just because he isn't doing it here anymore doesn't mean that someone else can't.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Do the math. Hey I like Carm, I don't think he's a bad guy. None of us really cared when it was a small profit (hell I think the first one barely covered his own cost). Once it got retardo-huge though, things changed.
> 
> Ever wonder why Dan and the rest of us stopped going?


You guys are the ones who suggested getting the slopeside condos I believe? If so, that was a great call. The meet doesn't seem so big when you are in the separate condos. Hell, there was a group of 200 there from Boston, and they were having a good time from what I saw. I know what they paid, and I still like Carm's deal. It is a little more expensive than the houses, but well worth it being slopeside IMO. I can't speak for Carm, but don't forget the time and effort he puts in as well.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Mooz said:


> You can get all the figures if you do the research. I'm not going into all of it here. We did it ourselves when we looked at having our own smaller get together with some of the original group.
> 
> Carm also put in a lot of time getting Magic Hat and other companies to sponsor this as well. Hell that alone took a few years to work out.
> 
> ...


First off Carm will still be doing this trip, he just won't be able to post it on this board. Most of the folks who go will be informed via email and other methods.

Second, no way in hell you can do this trip cheaper on your own. 5 nights lodging, 6 days lift tix, 6 days waterpark, and beer for $640. That is crazy cheap. Regulary lift tickets are $69 a day.

Dave, I miss riding with you, Dan and the other MD boys. It is huge now, but it's as cool as ever. You all should come back and see what it's like staying on the resort vs. driving like we used to. The only draw back to staying on the resort is we don't do as many dip runs as we used to because nobody wants to drive. As Steve said, it doesn't seem huge because we have so many condos and people are spread out. Instead of one big party, you have 5 or 6 parties to go to every night.

Thanks to all as usual, had a great time riding and partying with you all! Hope to see you all and ride with you in the future. Take care and have a good end of the season!

Mike


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know about the guys from MD/VA, but for me, when it moved to slopeside the economics of the whole thing changed. I don't see anything wrong with Carmen making money off it, if in fact that is the case. The thing is we went from a model where you could scale to the number of days you would be attending in a house a few miles away, to mandatory full week in slopeside condos. It used to cost ~$600 per person all told. Now we're talking well over a thousand not including food. So I'd be paying for a full week and I don't even typically stay the whole meet cause I don't want to give up the vacation time.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

cifex said:


> Now we're talking well over a thousand not including food.


I'm not following you here, the trip was $640 per person? Gas is the same regardless, perhaps a little less since you are not traveling everyday. Personally, I spent about $50 on food. I didn't bother going to the lodge/restaurants to eat since we were slopeside. We had plenty of beer, thanks to Magic Hat:thumbsup: I agree that it would be nice to scale the trip for the amount of time you are there, but logistically that is just not doable for a large group. At the end of the day, I would not be disappointed if the trip went back to the houses, it's a good experience either way.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Eh, I was thinking two person cost I guess.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't care whether Carm makes a buck on this or not. This was my first meet and I had a fuckin' blast all week. I don't know how it compared to years past, but I do know that it was the best $640 I spent all winter.

And just to add some drama-free content, here's one of Rob's pictures of yours truly hitting the kicker we built out back.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I see, you are figuring the cost for 2 when you say "Now we're talking well over a thousand not including food". Those lift ticket deals are long gone as far as I know and the mountain, in general, is much more expensive than before. I was never a big fan of the "couples" rate since the couples typically had better accomodations; however, I can see the issue with added cost if you were bringing a significant other.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You can still find buy 1 get 1 for Jay Peak if you know where to look. They stopped offering it on Saturday when the water park was built though.

http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm

I wouldn't count on it being offered next year. 

I miss the old back woods shanty-resort Jay Peak that had no lift lines on Saturdays.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

cifex said:


> I miss the old back woods shanty-resort Jay Peak that had no lift lines on Saturdays.


Word! Those days are long gone. Jay claims to have put 500 mill into improvements and they will get their $$$$$$$$$.

Ditch the girl and come up solo. 6 days at Jay for 1k is still pretty cheap IMO. IN the scheme of what I've spent on riding in my life it's one of the best deal I've ever come across. Be that at the old houses or the new condos. I honestly don't see the cost having increased all that much overall when I review the #'s.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Jay Peak is definitely not the old quiet place. Here is a quote taken from a well-read daily snow forecast (opensnow) from the Tahoe area.

"Last year Winter was only in the Pacific NW. This year it was there again and the Northeast thanks to a strong -AO -NAO combination. The highest snowfall I've seen is Jay Peak at 350" which is the same as Kirkwood ironically. Granted they have lot more cold and cloudy days so that snow sticks around longer. I'll take a 300 inch season here in Tahoe. Most areas don't see an 800 inch season and they don't get 300 days of sun."

The reason I stopped going to the Meet: Can't swing a Weds-Weds, houses were too crowded the second year, Jay is just a bit too sleepy of a town, and.....most of all, If i'm going to spend that travel time and that money, I'm going out West. Yeah, Carm's been pulling a little off the top since day one (but who can blame him. Tons of time and effort.....and the cookies were worth it!)


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Why isn't MDP doing the meets on this forum anymore? I've been away, is there a link to catch me up on the drama?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

In a nutshell, he was banned and all post history removed per his request. The meet will go on, and I'm sure someone in the group will will organize a thread here on the forum to let people know there is a meet. I'm pretty sure the dates are already set and some of the condos booked.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone have ideas on a 2014 East Coast meet? Planning my budget for the season.

Thanks


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

PiKit has a thread on a meet he has put together....see 2014 East Coast Meet.

Also in that thread is some info on the "2014 Jay Meet". This is the meet that has got together the last several years. The count is around 40. I have no idea what the cutoff is, but there is always room to squeeze in more.

I don't think we can start a separate thread on the Jay meet because it involves a banned member and another site, but it seems the admins have graciously allowed some info to remain in that thread for SBF members who want to attend.


----------

